# Yamato Green



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone have any comments on these products? Good/bad?

John


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Great price for the amount and concentration you get. Dry chemicals are of course cheaper, which can be said for any liquid fertilizer.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The product is listed in the reviews under Fertilizers -> Liquid. Used it? Post a review.


----------

